# Goldilocks Kennels - Skin and Allergy issues



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you contacted the breeder about your dogs skin issues? I looked at their website and they are still breeding Ace. He has all of his clearances. Unless someone tells her of issues that they are having, she has no way of knowing that he may be producing pups with skin issues. Sometimes these issues are not apparent in the carrier.


----------



## rmjjensen (Jun 28, 2012)

We had been in contact with her in the beginning of this process and she was/is aware of our issues with allergies. At the time they were pointing the finger at food allergies but after an allergy test it is clear that Bentley has many environmental allergies (and perhaps food allergies along with that).

The other owner I met said he contacted her about his dog's skin condition. When I told him that Ace was my dogs father he was a little disappointed to hear that they were still breeding him. Ace is apparently considered one of their prize winning dogs.

We just got Bentley's allergy test results back yesterday (my dermatologist wanted to wait until he was 1 year so that he can be exposed to many allergens). I will probably call them today and let them know the results. I'm not looking forward to it because the conversations never go anywhere.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, for a stud dog that is used fairly frequently, 2 puppies with allergies/skin conditions from different litters is not a significant number or necessarily a reflection on the stud dog. Especially when the skin issues are very likely not related-the second dog sounds as though it may have icthyosis, which is inherited as an autosomal recessive trait. If that is a confirmed diagnosis, as a breeder I would definitely have the DNA test run on both parents to find out their DNA status.

And with most issues, the stud dog is only part of the equation, although a popular saying does note basically that the stud dog gets blamed for all the bad stuff  The dam of the litter is part of the equation, environment is part as well, and sometimes it is just plain chance and bad luck.

I do hope that you can get your dog's allergies under control. Has he had his thyroid tested? Allergies are often related to thyroid issues, especially in Goldens. And low thyroid seems to appear more often in neuter/spayed dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I came to say exactly what Tahnee said, and she really hit all the bases.


----------



## rmjjensen (Jun 28, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> Honestly, for a stud dog that is used fairly frequently, 2 puppies with allergies/skin conditions from different litters is not a significant number or necessarily a reflection on the stud dog. Especially when the skin issues are very likely not related-the second dog sounds as though it may have icthyosis, which is inherited as an autosomal recessive trait. If that is a confirmed diagnosis, as a breeder I would definitely have the DNA test run on both parents to find out their DNA status.
> 
> And with most issues, the stud dog is only part of the equation, although a popular saying does note basically that the stud dog gets blamed for all the bad stuff  The dam of the litter is part of the equation, environment is part as well, and sometimes it is just plain chance and bad luck.
> 
> I do hope that you can get your dog's allergies under control. Has he had his thyroid tested? Allergies are often related to thyroid issues, especially in Goldens. And low thyroid seems to appear more often in neuter/spayed dogs.


Yes the other dog was diagnosed with congenital iththyosis. I know they are unrelated but they are essentially both skin issues. Personally I strongly feel that if I were given the choice for a golden retriever puppy and I knew that Ace was the father I would walk away immediately without hesitation.

*These are just TWO dogs that I know of*. I would love to find out about the other pups and other litters where he has been the stud dog. Unfortunately this information is private and AKC will not provide it to me.

I think it's more than just two dogs.

Bentley's allergy tests proved he's allergic to many trees, and molds, but the worst by far is the fact that he's allergic (on a 3/4 scale) to dust mites, dust, fleas, and human dander. All of these are near impossible to control and we're just hoping the allergy shots will work.

If I could find out about the other litters I would love to but the AKC protects the breeders, not the general public.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you struck every dog that produced 2 or 3 puppies with an issue, you'd be left with no dogs. The question is the severity of the issue and the frequency with which it appears. There is a genetic test for ichthyosis. If there's a puppy who shows up with it, the breeder can test for it to make sure it's not passed on by breeding dogs.

As far as allergies, allergy tests are notorious for showing lots and lots of positives that aren't necessarily part of the real-world allergies. 

And the two conditions _are probably not related_. The symptoms may seem similar, but it doesn't mean that Ace is even the dog who's producing the problems!

So you want a dog struck from a breeding program for problems that might not be appearing at a rate above the average for the breed and might not even be coming from this dog. It's not appropriate to suggest that based on the evidence you have so far.

The evidence does require a careful response from the breeder, but striking a dog who's potentially perfectly healthy is short sighted.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It really isn't necessary for you to know the families of the other pups. The breeder has this information. If she is a responsible breeder, she is collecting the information from her other pups and will then decide what to do. She can't possibly make a decision based on 2 puppies with differing skin issues/allergies. There is much more to it than that. I think that you did the right thing by contacting her and letting her know. The rest is up to her. There really isn't anything that you can do with the information and the AKC rules are in place to protect the privacy of the puppy owners like you, not the breeders. I would have no problem if a breeder contacted me to find out how my pup was doing, however, if my info was given out by AKC to anyone who wanted it, I would have a problem with that. 
I am sorry that your pup is having issues and I hope that he either outgrows it or it can be controled with medication but even the best breeders can sometimes have these problems. What they do about it is what makes them either good, great, irresponsible, etc. 
Good luck with your pup and feel free to search the forum. There is a lot of information from people who have the same problems with allergies. You might find something that will work for you. 
Welcome to the forum and please post pictures of your pup. We would love to see him.


----------



## rmjjensen (Jun 28, 2012)

I do not want to strike Ace as a stud dog. I want to know who he's fathered and how many of them have issues. There's no where to get this information - figured a forum like this would help.

How is he perfectly healthy? My dog just turned one and we've spent over $5,000 on him (not including the $1600 to get him ...so let's call it $6600)! You call that healthy?!

I had this argument with AKC. There should be an area on the form that you can select that would make your information public to only the dog owners that are in the line. What's the harm in that? Then at least it's up to the owners to decide.

Filing AKC papers is completely useless.

*Oh, and my breeder has never  called me back, not once, to even follow up. If they cared they would. STAY AWAY!*


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

rmjjensen said:


> I do not want to strike Ace as a stud dog. I want to know who he's fathered and how many of them have issues. There's no where to get this information - figured a forum like this would help.
> 
> How is he perfectly healthy? My dog just turned one and we've spent over $5,000 on him (not including the $1600 to get him ...so let's call it $6600)! You call that healthy?!
> 
> ...


I know your upset but people need to understand even the best reputable breeders are not god and can't guarantee that your dog will be 100% health free. Although some seem to think this. My Cody suffered with allergies and other issues from a different reputable breeder. However after lots of experience and research I learned that it happens and I didn't blame the breeder. I just chalked it up to a lesson learned. 
Check out the health section on this forum and you will see lots of issues, from thyroid, allergies, hips, cancer, etc......

I do hope you get the allergies under control for his and your sakes.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

rmjjensen said:


> I want to know who he's fathered and how many of them have issues. There's no where to get this information


Why? Once you have this information, what do you expect to do with it? What good will it do you? The only person that will benefit from this information is the breeder. 
There are other people on this forum that have some of the same issues that you describe and their dogs are from a completely different line. Search the threads and you will see that you are not alone in this. 



rmjjensen said:


> figured a forum like this would help.


This forum is no more able to get that information than you are. This is a forum for people to exchange information and ideas about the breed that we all have in common and love. This forum is not here to support the bashing of breeders that we don't even know.You will find a lot of useful information here if you would like to look around.




rmjjensen said:


> How is he perfectly healthy? My dog just turned one and we've spent over $5,000 on him (not including the $1600 to get him ...so let's call it $6600)! You call that healthy?!


Your dog may not be healthy but his dad may be perfectly healthy. Yes, it can happen. It may not be his dad at all. It may be his mom, grand mom, grand dad, or any number of other factors. 
What food are you feeding? There are lots of threads about the best foods to feed dogs with allergies. Also, recently there have been lots of threads about the benefits of apple cider vinegar for dogs with skin problems and allergies. 



*Oh, and my breeder has never  called me back, not once, to even follow up. If they cared they would. STAY AWAY!*[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry that you are having these issues but it seems that right now, your energy might be better focused on your dog and how to get him well. Any energy spent searching for relatives with the same issues might not be energy well spent. 

Still waiting to see some pictures of your boy. :wavey:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe the OP has a legitimate concern. And perhaps by posting on this forum others have purchased from the same breeder and will chime in. She feels she has been taken and wanting to know if other puppies from the same stud are having issues is indeed a fair question to be answered if available.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For me, Tahnee is right on the money. Remember bad things can happen to people who did their homework... However if the stud dog has produced ichthyosis, then at the very least he IS a carrier, he could also be affected.... It is irresponsible in subsequent breedings to use him if he is not tested. Then, if he is merely a carrier, then he should only be bred to bitches who are clear. I just tested my bitches for all three available genetic tests including icthyosis, even though based on their pedigrees, the diseases would be unlikely. $500 later, all tests are negative.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, we have a tech who got her golden from a very reputable breeder. He had horrible skin allergies from early puppyhood... When she contacted the breeder, unsolicited, the breeder sent her money back. The breeder also said that she had never had a dog like that. I used to see a lot of her pups and I have to say they did not have s,in like this dog. I still continued to refer people to her, as she clearly stood behind her dogs.


----------



## rmjjensen (Jun 28, 2012)

Bentley got his second allergy shot on Wednesday and he took it very well. This has been a good week for him - I'm wondering if maybe the excessive heat has killed some of the outdoor allergens that he is allergic too.

I posted some pictures of him for anyone interested:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/116960-meet-bentley.html


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll add to what goldhaven mentioned above re Apple Cider Vinegar for allergies/skin issues. Here's a GRF link with more info:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-compulsive-feet-licking-what-we-learned.html

Hoping you can get a handle on your pup's allergies!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

rmjjensen said:


> My 1 year old Bentley has severe allergies. We got him from Goldilocks Kennels in Levittown, PA. He was born 6/14/2011, his father was Ace (CH GAMBITGOLDILOCK A'S HIATWOODLYN) and mother Maggie (GOLDILOCKS MAGGIE OF LARKSPUR).
> 
> I met another golden retrieve who had the same dad who has a genetic skin issue where he basically constantly has dandruff and is shedding his skin.
> 
> I'd love to hear about other offspring of Ace and I do wonder if there are more than just these two dogs that have skin/allergy issues.


Have you had your puppy tested for Ichthyosis?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky had chronic ear problems (left ear only) and was highly allergic to tick (the older he got the worse the reactions became for him). Lucky loved being outside swimming and running through the woods. It was nature and nurture in his case. He did not get ear infections in the winter- Did not go swimming or hot spots from ticks. His breeder did say to use great care with his ears especially with swimming. He also said his dogs were bug sensitive from the start.

Buddy has the same problem ear infections and tick allergy but he also has a flea allergy. He came from a crappy breeder in PA. He had a crappy start from birth til when I got him.


----------



## Jderen (May 4, 2013)

*I own one completely healthy son of Ace and I am waiting to get another.*

I just wanted to chime in that I also own a dog from Goldilocks Kennels. My golden is now one year old and perfectly healthy. He has no allergies or other health concerns and our vet says he is the best bred golden she has seen in over 30 years of practice. I have found the breeder to be responsive to our questions and she has followed up with us several times to ensure that we are happy. We are so happy with our dog that we are getting a second one from the same breeder as soon as the next litter is available. This breeder does care very much about her dogs, so much in fact that she welcomes owners to bring their dogs back to her so that she can monitor their health as they age. 
I have previously owned goldens from other breeders which did have skin allergies and I found that changing them over to Nutro lamb and rice helped immensely. In addition, I started using a moisturizing dog shampoo when it was bath time and the allergies cleared up in no time and never presented a problem again. While I understand that your dog may have traditional skin allergies you can likely greatly reduce your issues through a better diet, better grooming, and being careful about what cleaners you use in your home. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

My 10 month old is from Goldilocks as well. Ace was not the sire though. She has had no problems at all and just has the greatest personality. Our trainer has worked with some dogs from Goldilocks before and she said they all were very smart and calm.


----------



## rmjjensen (Jun 28, 2012)

The only thing that helps Bentley's allergies are medications and food - we've tried every inexpensive alternative. He costs an arm and leg - I'd estimate, on average, he's $500/mo between special food, allergy shots, atopica, and other various sprays/bath medications. That doesn't include any routine care. Lets say he lives to be 10 years old he'll cost $60,000. My only hope is that he'll gradually get better with the allergy shots and require less medication.

The breeder could care less about our situation. Took our $1600 and ran. Paid for one vet visit and denied denied denied to the vet that Bentley would have allergies.

Also, don't take this as, "give your dog to someone that cares." Of couse I care for him, hence why he gets the best treatment and sees specialists on a routine basis for his conditions. If I didn't care I'd let him scratch and chew on himself.


----------



## DukeWinstonArchibald (Dec 28, 2016)

My sweet Golden, Archie, born 12/22/09, is a son of Ace and Maggie from Goldilocks Kennels! My boy just turned seven and has been the picture of good health since birth. I know this is four and a half years too late, but just wanted to let you know. Hope your pup is well. We'd love to meet one of Archie's siblings!


----------



## DukeWinstonArchibald (Dec 28, 2016)

*Another son of Ace and Maggie!*

duplicate post


----------

